# Browning dipsy rod. Free. Lorain county



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

This has been in my barn for a while I've never used it all the guide eyes are there and I dont see any splintering. In lorain county between wellington and oberlin. Free until the next garbage day next week.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

I’ll take it. Sending a PM message .


----------

